# Gift ideas for a newly pregnant friend?



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Do you have gift ideas for a newly pregnant friend?

It's really exciting for me when anyone gets pregnant, and after my friend told me, I felt like I wanted to give some sort of celebratory gift. Esp. since she's been trying for a year. Any lovely unique ideas?

thanks!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

a good friend of mine recently found out she was pg and I made her a gift basket.

In it I put:

candied ginger
real ginger ale
sour candies
lemons
crackers
pickles
ice cream cones
and pregnancy tea

I guess the theme was morning sickness survival


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Honestly, I would avoid anything scented or flavored, if it were me. The last thing I wanted early in pregnancy was something with a strong scent. And there were some flavors that also were problematic (even though they're fine when I'm not pregnant). Some scents and flavors work really well for some mamas and are total nausea-inducers for others. (Last pregnancy my SIL gave me some bath oils and candles for Christmas and I literally had to sit and breathe through my mouth to keep from vomiting from the smells. It was awful, and she had no idea. I'd hate for you or your friend to go through that.)

So if it were me, I'd go with other forms of pampering, like microwaveable rice bags, lumbar cushions, soft slippers, massage tools, that sort of thing. A set of acupressure wrist bands (Sea Bands) might be nice if she's experiencing nausea. A gift card for a massage later in the pregnancy would be nice.

This Pregnancy Journal is a nice gift too (and not judgmental -- it's got small tidbits of interesting facts but nothing overtly mainstream or crunchy):

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2787802

Or a plain journal or calendar would work too. I'd avoid actual pregnancy type books unless you know her approach -- if it's crunchy, then some Ina May books, or something by Penny Simkin would be great. A Dr Sears book, maybe. Otherwise I'd stick with a journal or a calendar and leave it be. A fun baby name book like The Baby Name Wizard could be good.

If you go with food, go with organic if you can, if the person prefers it. Otherwise I'd stick with something less perishable.

For me, I'm all about giving gifts that can be used. And when I'm pregnant, I'm very particular about what I put in and on my body. So being given a gift basket of certain foods or scented products, or a book that's not in line with our approach would in all likelihood be appreciated but not necessarily used.









I think sticking with more innocuous/neutral things are good, unless you know her very well in which case ignore that advice.









But even knowing her intimately, I would not give her anything scented.


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

If one of my friends were to pay for a cleaning person to spend a couple of hours in my home I think I'd kiss them. And cry, of course, because that's what hormonal pregnant women do best!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with what Nighten said. Everyone says citrus helps with morning sickness, but some people (like me) despise all things citrus.

Other good ideas would be light, fun books that make sitting on the couch sick pass more quickly. Or, if they're crafty, yarn is good.


----------



## Gwen42 (Aug 28, 2006)

body pillow


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

a good preg book and perhaps a good fiction book to read those nights she suddenly can't sleep. Preg yoga dvd? If thats her thing.


----------



## bananababies (Dec 10, 2006)

Beautiful Belly Balm. I loved it during my last pregnancy!

http://www.wiseways.com/Merchant2/me...duct_Code=BBB8


----------



## citymagnolia (Jul 31, 2007)

I second the body pillow! My brother and his gf gave me one when I got pregnant and it was my most treasured possession through my pregnancy, labor and early breastfeeding. I give one to all pregnant friends now. One or two nice pillow cases for it would be good too. My brother gave me a really cuddly blanket too, which is still comforting to me if I'm ever feeling a little low or just emotional.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

A subscription to Mothering.







(But maybe wait until she has finished the first trimester. You don't want her miscarrying and then stuck with the magazine subscription...)


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd get her a Dr. Sears book and a gift certificate to get her house cleaned. I know that would mean a lot to me right now since I feel like hell.


----------



## dividedsky (Jul 24, 2006)

you're so thoughtful! i'd be thrilled to get:

- gift cert for a pedicure
- gift cert for a massage
- big tub of the best, most amazing body creme (very lightly scented, if at all!)


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

FOOD!!
Frozen healthy food. I had a pretty rough 1st tri and would have loved to have some frozen meals stashed away!


----------



## mommy amber (Mar 29, 2008)

I recently got my best bud the Earth Mama Angel Baby Preggo gift set and she loved it! I see they have changed the baskets...I had ordered one for about 30$ and it came with foot oil, belly oil, lip balm and the pregnancy tea...the one listed here doesn't include the tea...
http://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/pregnancy.html


----------



## BnInTheOvn (Oct 16, 2008)

hm... I'd go with stuff that is generic but thoughtful -- by generic I mean could be boy or girl related, and also that isnt strongly influenced by one parenting technique... (ie: I am an avid breastfeeder, so a case of formula would have been a waste. likewise, someone planning to bottle feed doesnt want a book on breastfeeding).

What to Expect When You're Expecting seems to be the "generic" pregnancy book that is most often given....
Or a baby name book is good... or a pregnancy calendar would be fun. I didnt have one with my first or this pregnancy, and I wish now that I had but I'm already more than half way done so it's silly to start one now...

I assume since youre buying her a gift you know her well and are friends, so sometimes humorous gifts are fun... cocoa butter for stretch marks, a pack of mommy-pops (lollipops to ease morning sickness), a humorous book about the "fun" of being pregnant...

Or something more sensitive, I recieved a decorative pillow when I was pregnant with my first, and it says a little prayer about a baby... it's cute.

Or a gift card for a prenatal massage...

All of these things I would have loved to get...


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BnInTheOvn* 

What to Expect When You're Expecting seems to be the "generic" pregnancy book that is most often given....

Apologies, but I respectfully must disagree with this recommendation. WTE is a terrible book, really. It's filled with fear-mongering and is extremely intervention-oriented. Even if your friend is extremely mainstream, I wouldn't buy her this book. Sorry.









ETA: I know saying it's a generic gift isn't necessarily a recommendation, but popularity is not a good reason for giving it as a gift, especially if you're unfamiliar with its content, is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

My husband bought me a plant, and I really liked that. It's growing with me  And I second pregnancy tea, I'm a tea drinker, but I'd imagine a lot of women drink it when they are pregnant to calm their stomach and what not.


----------

